# Moo has lost it!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!!!



## Moosmom (Mar 18, 2013)

I am having a slew of problems with my hedgehog! Someone PLEASE help!
I guess it's best to give some background. I researched hedgies for about a year before Moo (my hog) came to me. She belonged to a friend's sister. Her owner had abandoned her and my friend knew that she would have a good life with me. I can only assume the type of life that she had by the condition she was in when she came to me. Her VERY small enclosure was absolutley filthy and smelled so bad that the whole thing was thrown away before coming into my home. She had a food and water dish, no wheel, and her place to hide was a too small tupperwear container. That was it. I bought her a huge new home, tons of toys, treats, and most importantly, a wheel. And the issues began.....
She's very happy with her house. After giving her a few days to adjust, I try to start getting her out (with a glove until I figure out how to hold her. The glove has not been used in weeks) and of course she pops, hisses and generally tries to hurt me any way she can. I always wash my hands before getting her out. After a few weeks, there has been no improvment. I place a well worn shirt inside her house. No luck. I try bribbery with meal works; she ain't having it! I should also mention that my husband and daughter are on her list of dislikes. She bites my husband and stays balled up with my daugter. Soon, we start make progress. Not much, but she will roam around on me, sleep in my hand, and relaxes more quickly than before. She still hisses and pops when I try to take her out of her house and WILL NOT let me touch/rub her. 
Then someone flipped a switch! She has turned super aggressive. I initionally thought that my family being in the room was to blame for the set back. I started taking her out when they weren't around with no success. She has since began biting me. HARD. To the point of drawing blood. I blow in her face when she does this to make her release and let her know it's not acceptable with no results. She will no long sleep on my hand or in my lap. She doesn't venture around the house; she only hides and sleeps. Any tiny movement or sound causing a full on hissing, poping, quilling fit. I handle her everyday. Usually around 2 pm, 10 pm (when I'm not working) and at 3 am when I get home. I tried to adjust the times; didn't make a differance. 
I refuse to give up on her. It's been 2 months now and it seems like everything is one step forward and two back. She's worse now than before she came to me. I love her so much and want her to have a happy life but she has to be unhappy considering the behavior she exhibits. I guess my question is, it there ANYTHING else that I may be able to do? Is there anyone in the Pensacola area that I could talk with regarding the issue? Will neglected hedgehogs eventually come around? And most importantly, am I doing something wrong that is causing this behavior? Thank you so much for taking the time out to read our story and all advice is welcome


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

How old is Moo? And two months is nowhere near enough time for a hedgehog to bond to anyone.

Keep your hands/bare arms away from your hog's face if she is biting you. Start giving her treats when you bring her out (don't hand feed if you have been doing this, it will encourage biting), such as mealworms. Use tweezers or chopsticks to give it to her.

Schedule might have to do with it too. Take her out later in the evening and see if it helps.

Otherwise, I would be concerned that it is a health issue, and that she is in pain. Have you taken her to the vet for a wellness exam? If you haven't, you should go ahead and do it to rule anything out.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

First of all I want to say it is great that you took on such a severely neglected hedgehog. I think there are breeders and rescues in that part of FLA, check the main homepage for a listing of those, you can also check hedgehogwelfare.org.
I agree with the other poster that maybe you should go ahead and take her in to the vet - let them gas her if they need to and do a thorough exam. There might be something wrong with her. Other things you can try - don't take her out at 3pm unless you hear her stirring around. The other times you mentioned are OK, but 3pm is like 3am for you.
I also agree that it has not been long enough and this project is going to require a pound of patience on your part. Sometimes I think it can take months, or a year for a hog like her to feel secure.
Lastly, I don't think any hog likes someone reaching into the cage to remove them. If you can put her onto a feeding schedule it *might* help. For example, give her dinner when you put her away in the evening and take the food out during the day. Then you might possibly be able to lure her out of her house w/ treats when you go to take her out the next evening - then you can pick her up without having to remove the house, etc. Or you can try just removing her when she is already awake.
Good luck to you and hopefully you'll get more helpful hints.
Susan H.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

First of all don't take it personally. The fact that she hisses and pops and tried to bite doesn't mean she doesn't like you, it's just her natural defense mechanism that she may be using for various reasons.
Here's a few things you can try:

Try taking her out when she's awake as opposed to waking her. 
Don't wake her earlier than let's say 6pm. (Sometimes I don't even wake Pinball until at least 8-10pm)

You mentioned you guys wash your hands before handling her. That's great but at the same time it be an issue. There's been a couple of time when I washed my hands right before handling Pinball and he went crazy trying to eat me. Maybe because he didn't recognize my smell or maybe because he thought I was food. So now I wash my hand 1 hour prior to handling him so that there's no smell of soap on my hands (I use unscented and it still leaves some sort of a scent).

If all fails I would def. take her to the vet just to make sure she is not hiding some kind of an illness.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you been handling her 3 times a day? The later at night the better. I am surprised that she's not better at the 3 am time. Ideally, a good time would be about 30-60 minutes after she comes out to eat (and poop).

I would lose the glove, she is probably act up just because of that. Instead use several layers of fleece to pick her up when she's balled up. Do you have hedgie bags? Keep her in a hedgie bag when she's out, so that she feels secure and has some place to hide. Also keep the lights dimmed. 

I sometimes get my grumpus Nara out and sit in the dark with her. She almost immediately relaxes and then comes out to explore. 

Don't take it personally, most hedgehog are stubborn hissing balls of quills. The exceptions are the ones in the videos.  Just keep handling her and she MAY come around.

Good luck. Stay calm, she may be picking up on your anxiety too.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MrPinball said:


> You mentioned you guys wash your hands before handling her. That's great but at the same time it be an issue. There's been a couple of time when I washed my hands right before handling Pinball and he went crazy trying to eat me. Maybe because he didn't recognize my smell or maybe because he thought I was food. So now I wash my hand 1 hour prior to handling him so that there's no smell of soap on my hands (I use unscented and it still leaves some sort of a scent).


If OP has been washing her hands with the same soap each time, it shouldn't be a problem by now (unless it is extremely strongly scented soap).



MomLady said:


> I would lose the glove, she is probably act up just because of that. Instead use several layers of fleece to pick her up when she's balled up. Do you have hedgie bags? Keep her in a hedgie bag when she's out, so that she feels secure and has some place to hide. Also keep the lights dimmed.


OP has mentioned that she is no longer using gloves  But sitting in the dark is definitely a good idea. That's how I got Kashi to get friendly wheN I first got him a few years ago.


----------



## bunny (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, I live in Pensacola and might be able to help you. I sent you a private message with my phone number. Best of luck! 
Erin


----------

